# Now that we have addressed most of the world's problems here on TUG, can someone please answer this burning issue?



## bbodb1 (May 24, 2020)

Why has Cream of Celery soup disappeared from the face of the Earth - or at least all the stores in my area?  
And it is NOT just one brand - Campbell's, Kroger (store brand), even the generic brands - gone!
Has celery somehow (covertly) been associated with COVID-19?
It's not like all vegetables are in shortage these days - although I do acknowledge vegetable availability may not always be consistent from day to day, pretty much EVERY other vegetable can still be found..

What did celery do to deserve this fate?


----------



## Karen G (May 24, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> Why has Cream of Celery soup disappeared from the face of the Earth


Never fear--it's still available on Amazon, but it's kind of expensive! 
https://smile.amazon.com/Campbells-Condensed-Cream-Celery-10-75oz/dp/B00D0Y2EYS/ref=sr_1_5?crid=3EWF3PBY1CMWK&dchild=1&keywords=cream+of+celery+soup+4+pack&qid=1590341252&sprefix=cream+of+celery+soup,aps,200&sr=8-5


----------



## stmartinfan (May 24, 2020)

Do you mean it's out of stock or is it no longer included as a option in the soup section?  If it's the first, then I'd guess it may be similar to the shortages of pasta and rice where people are stocking up for some of their basic comfort food meals.  The cream of celery gets used in a lot of hot dishes (or casseroles to those of you not from Minnesota).


----------



## nerodog (May 24, 2020)

stmartinfan said:


> Do you mean it's out of stock or is it no longer included as a option in the soup section?  If it's the first, then I'd guess it may be similar to the shortages of pasta and rice where people are stocking up for some of their basic comfort food meals.  The cream of celery gets used in a lot of hot dishes (or casseroles to those of you not from Minnesota).


Vermont  Country Store  carries all kinds of hard to find food products.  Try  there !!! Online, catalogue.


----------



## bbodb1 (May 24, 2020)

Karen G said:


> Never fear--it's still available on Amazon, but it's kind of expensive!
> https://smile.amazon.com/Campbells-Condensed-Cream-Celery-10-75oz/dp/B00D0Y2EYS/ref=sr_1_5?crid=3EWF3PBY1CMWK&dchild=1&keywords=cream+of+celery+soup+4+pack&qid=1590341252&sprefix=cream+of+celery+soup,aps,200&sr=8-5


Thank you for that, @Karen G - I hope it doesn't come to *that* level of desperation but the various Cream soups sure are hand in creating a quick and tasty meal!


----------



## bbodb1 (May 24, 2020)

stmartinfan said:


> Do you mean it's out of stock or is it no longer included as a option in the soup section?  If it's the first, then I'd guess it may be similar to the shortages of pasta and rice where people are stocking up for some of their basic comfort food meals.  The cream of celery gets used in a lot of hot dishes (or casseroles to those of you not from Minnesota).


@stmartinfan - I can still see the allocated space for this product on our local store shelves (not just Campbell's, but the generic brands too), but those spaces have not been filled in what seems like forever!

And thank you for the Minnesota reminder - I miss it so much as we enter our infernal season here in the high radiation and humidity belt (otherwise known as Arkansas).


----------



## Monykalyn (May 24, 2020)

stmartinfan said:


> hot dishes (or casseroles to those of you not from Minnesota).




I don't know where the Cream of celery soup has gone, a few weeks ago it was fresh garlic in my area-seriously NO bulbs in the 3 stores I sent the poor hubs to-had to settle for minced in a jar (*shudder-ok in a pinch). 
It is actually really easy to make condensed cream of ____ soup at home. I will do that for cream of mushroom and put in glass canning jars and freeze til needed.








						Homemade Condensed Cream Soups
					

Once you make these homemade versions of condensed cream soups, you’ll never open a can again! Condensed Cream Soups Done Better Condensed “cream of” soups are a very common ingredient in many recipes. Lots of crock pot and casserole recipes call for this and while I don’t mind using the canned...




					bakeatmidnite.com


----------



## bbodb1 (May 24, 2020)

nerodog said:


> Vermont  Country Store  carries all kinds of hard to find food products.  Try  there !!! Online, catalogue.


Thank you for that heads up, @nerodog - I have not visited that web site previously.  It looks like quite the interesting place with a wide variety of items!


----------



## nerodog (May 24, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> Thank you for that heads up, @nerodog - I have not visited that web site previously.  It looks like quite the interesting place with a wide variety of items!


They will also try to find items for you via email or phone. Excellent  to do business with and for those travelling to Vermont, the main store is in Weston and theres one further  south in Rockingham.  Fun to browse!


----------



## PcflEZFlng (May 24, 2020)

stmartinfan said:


> The cream of celery gets used in a lot of hot dishes (or casseroles to those of you not from Minnesota).


Second only to cream of mushroom soup, which BTW is one the very few things I do NOT miss about Minnesota! Hot dishes would have been soooo much better with cream of chicken...

No one I know outside of Minnesota knows what a "bismarck" is, either!


----------



## amycurl (May 24, 2020)

How much do you really want some? *eyes multiple cans in her pantry* Of course, shipping costs alone would make it pretty prohibitive.


----------



## PigsDad (May 24, 2020)

PcflEZFlng said:


> No one I know outside of Minnesota knows what a "bismarck" is, either!


A jelly-filled donut, of course.

The cream-of-* soups have been in very short supply around here as well.  Wanted to make a tater tot hotdish a couple weeks ago and had to bail due to no cream of chicken and mushroom soup.

Kurt


----------



## dioxide45 (May 24, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> Why has Cream of Celery soup disappeared from the face of the Earth - or at least all the stores in my area?
> And it is NOT just one brand - Campbell's, Kroger (store brand), even the generic brands - gone!
> Has celery somehow (covertly) been associated with COVID-19?
> It's not like all vegetables are in shortage these days - although I do acknowledge vegetable availability may not always be consistent from day to day, pretty much EVERY other vegetable can still be found..
> ...


Becayse it tastes like shat. No one eats that stuff, even in cooked dishes. The soup companies finally realized this and came to their senses and started to phase it out a year or so ago...


----------



## geist1223 (May 24, 2020)

¿Did they move it next to the TP?


----------



## geekette (May 24, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> ¿Did they move it next to the TP?


Yes, it is in the VIP section!   Entry is gained via the secret sanitizer handshake.  Having no hand sanitizer, they have not let me in ....   the masked elbow bump got me nuthin...


----------



## normab (May 24, 2020)

I feel your pain.  I use Campbell’s cream of onion soup periodically and its also hard to find.  Thank you, Winn Dixie, for carrying it along with the umpteen varieties of cream of mushroom soup.....


----------



## PcflEZFlng (May 24, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> A jelly-filled donut, of course.


Yup. And good luck trying to find popovers and cherry jelly here in California. But, a small price to pay for all the awesome food there IS here!


----------



## pittle (May 24, 2020)

I've not noticed -  I don't think that I have ever purchased it.  I tend to buy Cream of Mushroom or Chicken for most of my recipes.

If by chance I buy a stalk of celery, I chop whatever is left up and freeze to use for any recipe that calls for celery. (This only happens when one brother thinks we must have it for Mom's cornbread stuffing.) The flavor is so mild and has no nutritional value that if  a recipe calls for it and I don't have it, no problem.


----------



## VacationForever (May 24, 2020)

I have never heard of it and never had it.  So it wasn't me buying them all up.


----------



## Jan M. (May 24, 2020)

I haven't made it in years but I have a recipe for sole made with cream of celery soup and black olives. It was very good. Another thing I haven't made in a long time is pork chops made with golden mushroom soup. I got away from making both recipes because the soups became expensive and sometimes hard to find.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 24, 2020)

PcflEZFlng said:


> Second only to cream of mushroom soup, which BTW is one the very few things I do NOT miss about Minnesota! Hot dishes would have been soooo much better with cream of chicken...
> 
> No one I know outside of Minnesota knows what a "bismarck" is, either!


I know what a bismarck is and I'm not in Minnesota..  But I did grow up there.  

In my youth Cream of Chicken was vastly preferred over Cream of Mushroom when making hot dishes of that style.    And I always preferred hot dishes that were based on mac and cheese or spaghetti with marinara.  And I detest Jello with cottage cheese and carrot shreds.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 24, 2020)

Last time I was in the food section in my local Target the aluminum foil section had been completely cleaned out except for heavy duty Reynolds in the widest size.  And there were only four of those left.  

BTW - I mentioned being from Minnesota upthread. I often pronounce the store Tar-zhay. Which is what it was jokingly called in the Twin Cities when Dayton's opened the first stores.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (May 24, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I know what a bismarck is and I'm not in Minnesota..  But I did grow up there.
> 
> In my youth Cream of Chicken was vastly preferred over Cream of Mushroom when making hot dishes of that style.    And I always preferred hot dishes that were based on mac and cheese or spaghetti with marinara.  And I detest Jello with cottage cheese and carrot shreds.


Great Minnesota minds think alike, my friend. To this day my brothers and I make fun of the Minnesota "cuisine" our parents and relatives used to make. Including those "salads" made with jello, cottage cheese, peas and whatever-gawd-awful else. And don't.even.get me started on what they called "chili" featuring canned kidney beans as the main ingredient!

ETA: I also remember Dayton's. And Powers. And when Target was only in Minnesota.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 24, 2020)

PcflEZFlng said:


> Great Minnesota minds think alike, my friend. To this day my brothers and I make fun of the Minnesota "cuisine" our parents and relatives used to make. Including those "salads" made with jello, cottage cheese, peas and whatever-gawd-awful else. And don't.even.get me started on what they called "chili" featuring canned kidney beans as the main ingredient!
> 
> ETA: I also remember Dayton's. And Powers. And when Target was only in Minnesota.


I don't ever recall seeing peas in a Minnesota church basement Jello salad.  In the Covenant churches I grew up in, that must have been considered a sin, though I don't ever remember hearing that preached.  Maybe it was addressed only in the Womens Circle meetings.

Nor do I recall anyone trying to pass anything like that off as chili. The chili I recall from MN days generally bore some resemblance to actual chili - though it often showed up with some interesting added spices.  (Chili should never, never, never have noticeable nutmeg), My only experience along those lines was when I lived in St. Louis and was dating a local girl who spoke glowingly of her mother's chili.  So When she finally had me at her house for chili dinner, what I was served contained nary a bean - of any type - and not even a hint of actual chili.  She was very offended when I said this was goulash, not chili.

I believe the first Tar-zhay store was in Bloomington, on the south side of I-494, west of Penn Avenue, about a mile from where I grew up in Richfield.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 24, 2020)

PcflEZFlng said:


> Second only to cream of mushroom soup, which BTW is one the very few things I do NOT miss about Minnesota! Hot dishes would have been soooo much better with cream of chicken...


BTW - I did enjoy Cream of Mushroom soup as the base in a meatball hot dish.  In fact, I still occasionally put some meatballs in a crock pot along with some cream of mushroom soup, and let it cook for three or four hours.  Then serve with either rice of mashed potatoes. The soup infused with flavor from the meatballs makes a tasty and simple gravy.


----------



## Firepath (May 24, 2020)

I think the demand for it is less so they don't send it out to the stores. The latest items on my "scavenger hunt" at the grocery store are peanut oil (found it!) and angel food cake mix (no longer a spot for it on the shelves - not to be found).


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 24, 2020)

Re Cream of Mushroom soup - the occasional times when I'm in a regular grocery store in WA, if there is any soup available CoM and CoC are usually what is there.  Also, when I have enough backlogged items to put in order at Costco for delivery, CoM is usually one of the few soup options that is available for delivery.


----------



## dayooper (May 24, 2020)

PcflEZFlng said:


> No one I know outside of Minnesota knows what a "bismarck" is, either!



I know what a Bismarck is, but do you know what a paczki is? Bonus points if you can pronounce it. No cheating by looking it up. Additional extra credit if you what Paczki Day is.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (May 24, 2020)

dayooper said:


> I know what a Bismarck is, but do you know what a paczki is? Bonus points if you can pronounce it. No cheating by looking it up. Additional extra credit if you what Paczki Day is.


Got me on that one! But I _do_ know what a pasty is - they're as popular with Minnesotans as they are with Yoopers!


----------



## Glynda (May 24, 2020)

I think a whole lot of people are making casseroles!


----------



## PigsDad (May 24, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> And I detest Jello with cottage cheese and carrot shreds.


Another Minnesota born and bred here.  I am ok w/ carrot shreds in orange jello, but I'm with you on the cottage cheese.

This conversation reminds me of an old saying.  A fancy Minnesota salad bar is one that include 10 different kinds of Jello.     And we saw many more than that at the church basement pot lucks!

Kurt


----------



## PcflEZFlng (May 24, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> *I don't ever recall seeing peas in a Minnesota church basement Jello salad.*  In the Covenant churches I grew up in, that must have been considered a sin, though I don't ever remember hearing that preached.  Maybe it was addressed only in the Womens Circle meetings.
> 
> *Nor do I recall anyone trying to pass anything like that off as chili.* The chili I recall from MN days generally bore some resemblance to actual chili - though it often showed up with some interesting added spices.  (Chili should never, never, never have noticeable nutmeg), My only experience along those lines was when I lived in St. Louis and was dating a local girl who spoke glowingly of her mother's chili.  So When she finally had me at her house for chili dinner, what I was served contained nary a bean - of any type - and not even a hint of actual chili.  She was very offended when I said this was goulash, not chili.


Consider yourself soooo lucky. I even saw chunks of celery mixed with the jello in some of the most frightening moments!
As for the chili, I agree it needs actual chili to make it count. And in my book - 'cuz I'm such an expert, doncha know - chili can either have beans (brown or pinto, or white bean chili, NEVER kidney), or have no beans. If in doubt, ask any Texan - I think most would in fact say no beans.


----------



## PigsDad (May 24, 2020)

PcflEZFlng said:


> Consider yourself soooo lucky. I even saw chunks of celery mixed with the jello in some of the most frightening moments!


Speaking for frightening moments, imagine someone setting out an Aspic with the various Jello dishes at a church pot luck.  I was about 10, and I doubt I had ever seen an Aspic before, so I took a scoop of that since it looked like an interesting Jello salad.  Wow.  It was a _major _shock when I tasted that!! 

Kurt


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 24, 2020)

PcflEZFlng said:


> Got me on that one! But I _do_ know what a pasty is - they're as popular with Minnesotans as they are with Yoopers!


One thing I do miss from Minnesota is good Swedish sausage (potatis korv).  My mother had a favorite grocery store butcher in south Minneapolis where she used to get it.

After my parents retired to Alexandria, I found a grocery store butcher there who also made some good sausage.  Occasionally during my trips back there, I would bring large size ziplocs, and as I left town to head back to MSP, I would buy a couple of freshly made rings, put them in the ziplocs, and bring them back in my luggage.


----------



## dayooper (May 25, 2020)

PcflEZFlng said:


> Got me on that one! But I _do_ know what a pasty is - they're as popular with Minnesotans as they are with Yoopers!



Do Minnesotans put ketchup or gravy on their pasties? There is a big cultural divide with current Yooper culture. In Marquette, it’s ketchup. In the smaller towns, they use gravy.

BTW - A paczki (pronounced POONCH - key) is a traditional polish jelly/custard/anything sweet and unhealthy  filled doughnut made from a very rich dough. Paczki’s are traditional eaten on Paczki Day, which in Metro Detroit is the day before Ash Wednesday. Like Pancake Day in other countries, the tradition was started to use up all the ingredients before Lent and the Polish immigrants that came to Detroit in the early 1900’s brought that tradition with them.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (May 25, 2020)

dayooper said:


> Do Minnesotans put ketchup or gravy on their pasties? There is a big cultural divide with current Yooper culture. In Marquette, it’s ketchup. In the smaller towns, they use gravy.
> 
> BTW - A paczki (pronounced POONCH - key) is a traditional polish jelly/custard/anything sweet and unhealthy  filled doughnut made from a very rich dough. Paczki’s are traditional eaten on Paczki Day, which in Metro Detroit is the day before Ash Wednesday. Like Pancake Day in other countries, the tradition was started to use up all the ingredients before Lent and the Polish immigrants that came to Detroit in the early 1900’s brought that tradition with them.


They'd have them either plain or with ketchup. I don't recall anyone using gravy, although I think that would be tasty. And how about this one? While most seemed to prefer baked pasties, others preferred boiled. I've never heard of boiled pasties anywhere else. Do they have both kinds in Michigan?

Thanks for mentioning paczkis - they sound delicious!


----------



## Krteczech (May 25, 2020)

dayooper said:


> I know what a Bismarck is, but do you know what a paczki is? Bonus points if you can pronounce it. No cheating by looking it up. Additional extra credit if you what Paczki Day is.


I know Bismarcks, paczki and koblihy. Relatives from different countries. Koblihy, however, are best tasting.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (May 25, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> One think I do miss from Minnesota is good Swedish sausage (potatis korv).  My mother had a favorite grocery store butcher in south Minneapolis where she used to get it.
> 
> After my parents retired to Alexandria, I found a grocery store butcher there who also made some good sausage.  Occasionally during my trips back there, I would bring large size ziplocs, and as I left town to head back to MSP, I would buy a couple of freshly made rings, put them in the ziplocs, and bring them back in my luggage.


I once did the reverse, bringing food in my luggage to Minneapolis. About ten years ago, when my son was in college in Boston, he craved 'real' Mexican food from one of the many taco shops where I live. With him flying from Boston and me from San Diego, we met for a long weekend to tool around the Twin Cities and take in a Vikings game just for fun. So I brought him a carnitas burrito and he devoured it in the airport!


----------



## mentalbreak (May 25, 2020)

Now I am going to be looking for cream of celery soup at the grocery store.  I only remember on recipe where mom mom ever used it - and of course it was a delicious hot dish. I don’t remember the actual name of it, we just called it “Betty’s Hot Dish” after the family friend that always made it. But I’m not kidding it had at least 5 cans of soup, egg noodles, ground beef, and I’m not sure what else. But we all loved it. Going to have to track that down.  Or maybe just not ruin the memory.


----------



## dayooper (May 25, 2020)

PcflEZFlng said:


> They'd have them either plain or with ketchup. I don't recall anyone using gravy, although I think that would be tasty. And how about this one? While most seemed to prefer baked pasties, others preferred boiled. I've never heard of boiled pasties anywhere else. Do they have both kinds in Michigan?
> 
> Thanks for mentioning paczkis - they sound delicious!



Nope, never heard of boiled pasties before.


----------



## geekette (May 25, 2020)

Ok, jello has come up in the convo.

My mother could be called a packrat.   I think it was when we were clearing out her kitchen around 1999, we ran across what looked like from 50s, a box of celery jello.  The logo and styling of the box hasn't changed a lot. 

My sister took it, was going to put it on ebay.  Not sure she did, I thought she still had it.   After all, packratism can run in families...

Cottage cheese in jello?  Not in my experience.  Sneaking in crap like carrot shards, yeah.   As whacky as I ever got with it was fruit cocktail in it.  I have, on very rare occasion, put a bit of cottage cheese in with peaches that came from a can.  It's far from any kind of delicious peaches and cream, but, easy way to choke down some protein with the fruit.

Worst thing I saw time and again in those basement potlucks was 3 bean "salad".  I guess I am a purist, I want my beans cooked and hot.  I am not even going to taste the contents of several cans of cold beans thrown together.  ew.    honestly, it would take destitution to eat cold beans.


----------



## bbodb1 (May 25, 2020)

PcflEZFlng said:


> No one I know outside of Minnesota knows what a "bismarck" is, either!



Along this line of delicious reminiscing, @PcflEZFlng there is also a delectable pastry known as a fried cinnamon which was literally heaven-on-earth delicious.  It is hard to describe, but a local bakery used to make these.  The closest picture I could find was this one BUT ours were darker and had a cinnamon cream frosting that was smooth (not melted on or chunky).  Hard to describe but a taste sensation happy dance just thinking about it.  These were made by a local bakery that stayed opened for many, many years.  I suspect there may have been some Amish influence to this creation as well.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (May 25, 2020)

Wow, that sounds great! Now you did it. It's breakfast time here, and it's making me want to head to the local bakery!


----------



## Jan M. (May 25, 2020)

I'm not a big fan of shredded carrots and chopped celery in jello but when it's lime jello, not just no but nohow, no way. 

DH's paternal grandparents both came over on the boat from Poland sometime before 1910. DH and his siblings talk about how good their busha's paczki were. Once in a while DH will bring some home from the Polish Deli in Pompano Beach. There aren't many things I won't at least try but czarnina, duck blood soup, is one of them. My BIL makes it and I can't bring myself to even try it.


----------



## louisianab (May 25, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Last time I was in the food section in my local Target the aluminum foil section had been completely cleaned out except for heavy duty Reynolds in the widest size.  And there were only four of those left.
> 
> BTW - I mentioned being from Minnesota upthread. I often pronounce the store Tar-zhay. Which is what it was jokingly called in the Twin Cities when Dayton's opened the first stores.


The Tar-zhay is the fancy one in the area and the Tar-get is the dirty one and never shall they meet.


----------



## louisianab (May 25, 2020)

dayooper said:


> I know what a Bismarck is, but do you know what a paczki is? Bonus points if you can pronounce it. No cheating by looking it up. Additional extra credit if you what Paczki Day is.


punch-key woot 
before lent starts
and then dyngus day after


----------



## bbodb1 (May 25, 2020)

louisianab said:


> The Tar-zhay is the fancy one in the area and the Tar-get is the dirty one and never shall they meet.


Indeed.

I always thought the Super Centers were referred to as Tar-zhay as they were nicer when they first appeared in the Twin Cities. 
Target at that time had a decent line of clothing and we bought a considerable amount of clothes at the Target Super Centers (Tar-zhay)....
But over the years, the quality of their clothing line dropped and we stopped shopping there.  From this POV, it seems like Target is lost in between as they try (and fail) to compete with Wal Mart on price, and with Kroger and Wal Mart by expanding into groceries (a move which has been lackluster at best).  Then, from the other flank, comes the onlines.....
Target needs to take action to stand out in the marketplace, otherwise Target will likely be looking a lot like K-Mart before much longer.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 25, 2020)

PcflEZFlng said:


> I once did the reverse, bringing food in my luggage to Minneapolis. About ten years ago, when my son was in college in Boston, he craved 'real' Mexican food from one of the many taco shops where I live. With him flying from Boston and me from San Diego, we met for a long weekend to tool around the Twin Cities and take in a Vikings game just for fun. So I brought him a carnitas burrito and he devoured it in the airport!


I grew up with about the blandest possible version of Swedish cooking - where being edgy is putting carrot shreds in the lime Jello and spiking the punch bowl with ginger ale.  

We spent three years in Phoenix, when I was 5 to 7 years old.  There was a grand opening for a grocery store in the area, and they were having a promotional event giving away free food.  That was enough to draw my parents.  They had strung up a sheet as a wall, and painted the sheet to look somewhat like it was water, with fish, etc.  Then there was a fishing pole and you would cast a line over the sheet, and someone on the other side would attach a food item to the line, and you would retrieve the line with the food item attached. 

When my parents did that, what came back was a can of tamales.  My father was greatly disappointed, as that was not food he would ever eat.  But food could not be thrown out or discarded, so the can came home with us.  And one day, while Dad was working, Mom fixed the tamales for lunch.  Now there was nothing fancy about the tamales; they were probably mediocre at best.  Simply corn flour with meat, wrapped in paper (not corn husks), and packed in a diluted red sauce. 

But to a boy who had never encountered food such as this, it was the most spectacular thing my taste buds had ever encountered.  I was sure that I had just eaten the food of the gods. Soon after we returned to Minnesota, far away from such cuisine.  

Then I moved to California in 1973, and wasted little time getting reacquainted.  First meal DW ever cooked for me, early in our relationship, was chicken enchiladas.  

And after we were married, my first job was in San Bernardino, and our Latina office manager gave some pointers.  And that was when I got acquainted with taco trucks.  Like the food truck that parked every day about six blocks from our office, and would have lines of people 50-deep at lunch time.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 25, 2020)

dayooper said:


> I know what a Bismarck is, but do you know what a paczki is? Bonus points if you can pronounce it. No cheating by looking it up. Additional extra credit if you what Paczki Day is.


Not food related, but I do know what a rubber binder is.  I also know what a bubbler is, but that's more of a Wisconsin thing I picked up from a Milwaukee girl I knew in college.


----------



## dayooper (May 25, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Not food related, but I do know what a rubber binder is.  I also know what a bubbler is, but that's more of a Wisconsin thing I picked up from a Milwaukee girl I knew in college.



The also say “Bubblah” in Massachusetts, or so says my  BiL and he’s from The Cape. 

A definite Michigan thing is instead of saying soda, we say pop.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 25, 2020)

dayooper said:


> The also say “Bubblah” in Massachusetts, or so says my  BiL and he’s from The Cape.
> 
> A definite Michigan thing is instead of saying soda, we say pop.


Growing up in Minnesota it was always "pop".  That's still what my Minnesota relatives say, and see stores in MN with signs advertising "pop".

I think "pop" is an Upper Midwest thing - might spill over into some of the prairie provinces as well.


----------



## clifffaith (May 25, 2020)

I still call pop, pop. Parents born and raised in Ashtabula, Ohio so that's the only word we've ever used. Just bought boxes of strawberry, raspberry and lime jello the other day. We missed Easter festivities where ham, cottage potatoes and lime jello salad with sour cream and crushed pineapple are always served. Thought our Italian friends were going to pass out at the table one year -- wouldn't even try a bite of jello salad. My favorite of all time has raspberry jello, frozen raspberries, bananas, pecans and sour cream.


----------



## DrQ (May 25, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Nor do I recall anyone trying to pass anything like that off as chili. The chili I recall from MN days generally bore some resemblance to actual chili - though it often showed up with some interesting added spices.  (Chili should never, never, never have noticeable nutmeg), My only experience along those lines was when I lived in St. Louis and was dating a local girl who spoke glowingly of her mother's chili.  So When she finally had me at her house for chili dinner, what I was served contained nary a bean - of any type - and not even a hint of actual chili.  She was very offended when I said this was goulash, not chili.


There is an interesting variant of chili in the Cincinnati area (Skyline Chili) that is very "Eastern European" in it flavorings. It contains (in addition it chili powder) nutmeg, cinnamon and chocolate powder. It is served over spaghetti with optional shedded cheddar cheese, beans and onions.

I have a version that I make occasionally as we like it for a change.


----------



## pittle (May 25, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> And thank you for the Minnesota reminder - I miss it so much as we enter our infernal season here in the high radiation and humidity belt (otherwise known as Arkansas).


Since I grew up NE Arkansas, I can relate to the summers. Leaving after graduating college was our first choice.  My mother could never understand why all 4 of her children moved away.

Back to your original topic about Cream of Celery soup - it seems that many of the recipes that were given to me  at a wedding shower in 1968 had Cream of Celery soup in them. I just always used what I had on hand or just made “white sauce” because I always have butter, flour, and milk.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 25, 2020)

DrQ said:


> There is an interesting variant of chili in the Cincinnati area (Skyline Chili) that is very "Eastern European" in it flavorings. It contains (in addition it chili powder) nutmeg, cinnamon and chocolate powder. It is served over spaghetti with optional shedded cheddar cheese, beans and onions.
> 
> I have a version that I make occasionally as we like it for a change.


Yes - what my girlfriend's mother made was a version of Cincinatti chili.  There are also recipes for "guacamole" that don't use avocado.  It might be labeled guacamole, but that doesn't mean it is guacamole.


----------



## b2bailey (May 25, 2020)

DrQ said:


> There is an interesting variant of chili in the Cincinnati area (Skyline Chili) that is very "Eastern European" in it flavorings. It contains (in addition it chili powder) nutmeg, cinnamon and chocolate powder. It is served over spaghetti with optional shedded cheddar cheese, beans and onions.
> 
> I have a version that I make occasionally as we like it for a change.


There was a restaurant near my work that called it "3 way chile"


----------



## VacationForever (May 25, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Nor do I recall anyone trying to pass anything like that off as chili. The chili I recall from MN days generally bore some resemblance to actual chili - though it often showed up with some interesting added spices.  (Chili should never, never, never have noticeable nutmeg), My only experience along those lines was when I lived in St. Louis and was dating a local girl who spoke glowingly of her mother's chili.  So When she finally had me at her house for chili dinner, what I was served contained nary a bean - of any type - and not even a hint of actual chili.  She was very offended when I said this was goulash, not chili.



This reminds me of my first encounter with "chili".  My then husband was excited to take me to a restaurant where they served his favorite chili.  It came out with beans and maybe a little meat and no hot/spicy chili.  I had a spoonful and that was it for me.  I explained to him what a chili is, you know that thing that grows on a plant that is very spicy and I had never had a dish called "chili".  25 years later I now make beanless turkey chili at home and it is spicy hot.


----------



## stmartinfan (May 25, 2020)

Back to the question of the missing cream of celery soup...(although I've enjoyed the detours this discussion has taken as a result of the "hot dish" reference!).....If the missing soup is a recent occurrence it could also be caused by a current phenomena at food manufacturers where they are simplifying their manufacturing lines to keep up with the new demand at grocery stores.  I know, for example, that General Mills has cut back on making some of the varieties of Cheerios to keep their couple most popular flavors on the shelf and other companies were making similar changes.  If they didn't have to stop production to make the needed adjustments to the line for a different flavor, they could keep their volume higher.  I could see them prioritizing the more popular cream of mushroom soup over the celery variety.


----------



## mdurette (May 25, 2020)

For me it has been Aunt Jemima pancake syrup (I know, how dare a New Englander not eat the real think) and Stewed Tomatoes are the two weird things that always seem to never make it to my house with my grocery order.     I FINALLY found them both this week at BJs online.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (May 25, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I grew up with about the blandest possible version of Swedish cooking - where being edgy is putting carrot shreds in the lime Jello and spiking the punch bowl with ginger ale.
> 
> We spent three years in Phoenix, when I was 5 to 7 years old.  There was a grand opening for a grocery store in the area, and they were having a promotional event giving away free food.  That was enough to draw my parents.  They had strung up a sheet as a wall, and painted the sheet to look somewhat like it was water, with fish, etc.  Then there was a fishing pole and you would cast a line over the sheet, and someone on the other side would attach a food item to the line, and you would retrieve the line with the food item attached.
> 
> ...



Holy cow, I can so relate to almost every word of this. (Sorry, @stmartinfan to divert back to the diversion ). My family must have had the most bland food on the planet. Ancestry English on my dad's side, and he was a pure meat-and-potatoes guy 100%, so that's what we had. Boiled potatoes, cooked carrots, gristly stew meat, pork chops cooked to shoe leather, no spices whatsoever, and of course the dreaded Minnesota-style kidney bean "chili". Oh, and if something was special, it was because it had rutabaga in it .

I loved my parents, but I don't miss their cooking one iota. When we moved to California, I couldn't get enough enchiladas! I think I'm still making up for lost time to this day!


----------



## bbodb1 (May 25, 2020)

amycurl said:


> How much do you really want some? *eyes multiple cans in her pantry* Of course, shipping costs alone would make it pretty prohibitive.


By the way, thank you for this offer @amycurl and I will keep this in the back of my mind if the situation gets truly desperate....but I would hope the supply chain will correct this soon.


----------



## DrQ (May 25, 2020)

stmartinfan said:


> Back to the question of the missing cream of celery soup...(although I've enjoyed the detours this discussion has taken as a result of the "hot dish" reference!).....If the missing soup is a recent occurrence it could also be caused by a current phenomena at food manufacturers where they are simplifying their manufacturing lines to keep up with the new demand at grocery stores.  I know, for example, that General Mills has cut back on making some of the varieties of Cheerios to keep their couple most popular flavors on the shelf and other companies were making similar changes.  If they didn't have to stop production to make the needed adjustments to the line for a different flavor, they could keep their volume higher.  I could see them prioritizing the more popular cream of mushroom soup over the celery variety.


It could be that, or most likely demand. Cream soups are bases for most casseroles and with more people fixing meals at home, I suspect the demand has risen. Also, COVID-19 may have had an impact on manufacturing facilities.


----------



## bbodb1 (May 25, 2020)

geekette said:


> Ok, jello has come up in the convo.
> 
> My mother could be called a packrat.   I think it was when we were clearing out her kitchen around 1999, we ran across what looked like from 50s, a box of celery jello.  The logo and styling of the box hasn't changed a lot.
> 
> ...


@geekette - you are a woman of civility and truth!
Salud!


----------



## bbodb1 (May 25, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> I still call pop, pop. Parents born and raised in Ashtabula, Ohio so that's the only word we've ever used. Just bought boxes of strawberry, raspberry and lime jello the other day. We missed Easter festivities where ham, cottage potatoes and lime jello salad with sour cream and crushed pineapple are always served. Thought our Italian friends were going to pass out at the table one year -- wouldn't even try a bite of jello salad. My favorite of all time has raspberry jello, frozen raspberries, bananas, pecans and sour cream.


One question - what time is supper?


----------



## clifffaith (May 25, 2020)

Supper and dinner were always synonyms as far as we were concerned in our house as kids in California. Cliff forgot there was a difference in Texas and we showed up at his parent's home after a 3pm plane arrival in time for dinner at 5, only to find out we were expected for dinner at noon.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 25, 2020)

I was upset last week when there was no onion soup mix in the shelf!


----------



## PcflEZFlng (May 25, 2020)

It's funny - what I always called 'pop' in MN, I always call it 'soda' out here. Similarly, I always used to say 'supper' there and now it's always 'dinner' here. Like a light switch; no carryover.


----------



## PigsDad (May 25, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> Supper and dinner were always synonyms as far as we were concerned in our house as kids in California. Cliff forgot there was a difference in Texas and we showed up at his parent's home after a 3pm plane arrival in time for dinner at 5, only to find out we were expected for dinner at noon.


And on the farm, we had four meals: Breakfast, dinner (at noon), lunch (around 4pm) and finally supper, which could be as late as 10-11pm, especially during harvest season, as it was always after all the work was done for the day.  Dinner was always the largest meal of the day, as you don't really want a big meal right before going to bed.

Kurt


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 26, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> I still call pop, pop. Parents born and raised in Ashtabula, Ohio so that's the only word we've ever used. Just bought boxes of strawberry, raspberry and lime jello the other day. We missed Easter festivities where ham, cottage potatoes and lime jello salad with sour cream and crushed pineapple are always served. Thought our Italian friends were going to pass out at the table one year -- wouldn't even try a bite of jello salad. My favorite of all time has raspberry jello, frozen raspberries, bananas, pecans and sour cream.











						Soda, Pop, Or Coke? Survey Says It's Based On Where You Grew-Up
					

One man took to the Internet to determine what is the most popular phrase? Soda, pop, or coke? His survey received over 400,000 participants.




					doyouremember.com


----------



## louisianab (May 26, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I always thought the Super Centers were referred to as Tar-zhay as they were nicer when they first appeared in the Twin Cities.
> Target at that time had a decent line of clothing and we bought a considerable amount of clothes at the Target Super Centers (Tar-zhay)....
> ...


Thats interesting. In our area, both Targets have been redone and are pretty nice, compared to other stores. We also have Meijer though, which may make them have to be more competitive. I feel like the kids clothing is priced well and lasts a long time.


----------



## Karen G (May 26, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Soda, Pop, Or Coke? Survey Says It's Based On Where You Grew-Up
> 
> 
> One man took to the Internet to determine what is the most popular phrase? Soda, pop, or coke? His survey received over 400,000 participants.
> ...


Good article and right on as to what soft drinks were called based on where you grew up. I grew up in Amarillo, TX, and all soft drinks were referred to as "cokes."


----------



## bbodb1 (May 26, 2020)

Karen G said:


> Good article and right on as to what soft drinks were called based on where you grew up. I grew up in Amarillo, TX, and all soft drinks were referred to as "cokes."


Indeed. 
The usual question is "What kind of Coke do you want?" Coke, Sprite, Dr. Pepper????


----------



## louisianab (May 26, 2020)

dayooper said:


> The also say “Bubblah” in Massachusetts, or so says my  BiL and he’s from The Cape.
> 
> A definite Michigan thing is instead of saying soda, we say pop.


Faygo Red Pop for the win


----------



## bbodb1 (May 26, 2020)

louisianab said:


> Faygo Red Pop for the win


Remember the Faygo commercials ?
*What flavors you got?




*


----------



## SueDonJ (May 26, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Soda, Pop, Or Coke? Survey Says It's Based On Where You Grew-Up
> 
> 
> One man took to the Internet to determine what is the most popular phrase? Soda, pop, or coke? His survey received over 400,000 participants.
> ...



I grew up in Boston - Coca-Cola is coke and all the others are tonic. Soda-pops are the fancy fizzy things we used to get from the counter in Woolworth's or the drug store a few doors down from Hi-Fi Pizza.


----------



## dayooper (May 26, 2020)

louisianab said:


> Faygo Red Pop for the win



Faygo Rock and Rye! You can’t mention Michigan pop with out Faygo or Vernors. As a kid, Vernors was what my mom gave me for an upset stomach.

Captain Morgan and Vernors is a drink of choice for some here (not me).


----------



## DrQ (May 26, 2020)

dayooper said:


> Faygo Rock and Rye! You can’t mention Michigan pop with out Faygo or Vernors. As a kid, Vernors was what my mom gave me for an upset stomach.
> 
> Captain Morgan and Vernors is a drink of choice for some here (not me).


I discovered Vernors when I went to college in Indiana. I loved it!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 26, 2020)

DrQ said:


> I discovered Vernors when I went to college in Indiana. I loved it!


I didn't discover Vernor's until I went to California!!!  DW had an uncle in San Jose who made sure that Vernor's was available at all family reunions.


----------



## louisianab (May 27, 2020)

dayooper said:


> Faygo Rock and Rye! You can’t mention Michigan pop with out Faygo or Vernors. As a kid, Vernors was what my mom gave me for an upset stomach.
> 
> Captain Morgan and Vernors is a drink of choice for some here (not me).


This made me laugh out loud, we have both Faygo and Vernors in house right now


----------

